# Lenar Won't lift



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

I have a 2005 lenar with front loader hydraulics quit working they were getting slow I thought low on fluid but was full. Drained fluid no water or meatel shaving s could it be the pump pulled it looks fine except for normal wear in side gears all good there is also a block on frame that lines run into with some quick disconnect s and threaded lines looks like all fluid goes through there don't see any where else it could be except on of these two places ?? Tractor runs really good and has Koyker American front loader I was going to sell it as I have a backhoe and new holland tractor and don't really need it has turff tires I got it for my wife to use around here but backhoe and my tractor will do what I need I don't really want to work on it but will if I can figure out problem any ideas will be welcome 
Oh also for sale like it sets 3,700 dollars Cash only . Can help load with backhoe thanks Robert stevens Oklahoma City ok


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rrs57 is it just the front loader not working or are you having trouble with the rear life and steering as while


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

*Lift*

No it was all lifting slow had blade on back every thing was lifting slow had to rev it up to get it to lift finally just ouit lifting altogather 
Seems like the steering was ok but don't see how it could have been if it was pump I have pump off all looks ok except just some wear inside no chipped or broken teeth 
Also have that block off under starter and pump but don't know how to look in it 
I hate to take this stuff to a shop I don't know how they could test it 
I don't want to dump a bunch of money in it as I understand from what I read some parts are not available . And no service manual s at all I hear thanks for your help and any advice and ideas robert


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

this should help


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

That is most likely were your problem is it will like just to be a bad seal within that assembly that is the assembly underneath your seat your hike control I think is on the right side of the seat and your speed for how slow or fast the hydraulics move is the knob in between your legs on the front towards the front of the seat


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

I will look to see about some more schematics to help you and let me know if you have any other questions thanks Will


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

So you don't think it's pump or this block under starter on frame ?


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

No it could be that block it is just the less likely of the two but I was told it is not the pump because your steering is still working I will see what I can pull up on that part and get back with you


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks so much will for all your help Robert


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok the box under the starter lol get ready for this is called a valve lol I looked and looked but all I got is a part number for the leaner 274-1 which is FLD-D4 and a description of valve We know it's I line with the steering but I got dark on me before I got a good look at my lenar but I am still 90% sure it's not the problem


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Since your steering is still working


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stupid question but have you checked your filter it's to the bottom left of your seat underneath the floorboards


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Yes I checked that first clean no metal shavings or any problem I could see


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

I figured you had and that it was good


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Will whats. The capacity of the hyd. 
Fluid on that lenar thanks Robert


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's 6 to 7 gals of 303 hyd fluid


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh and there should be a dip stick by the sifter on the left side


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Ok I'm going to put pump back on and make sure that steering was working ok then start checking stuff under seat that you sent me schematic on thanks


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good luck and let me know what you come up with


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Will I cleaned up everything and put it back together
Loader and lift started working but weak 
Loader raises real slow like before you have to really rev it 
Up bucket seems to tip back and forth o k lift arms
Working but slow I put some weight on them only lift spam when you
Rev up anyway it's driving again I am going to see about under 
Seat stuff when I can thanks Robert


----------



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Will just wanted to thank you for your help 
With tractor sold it today to a guy said he
Knew all about them hope he does well
With it thanks again Robert


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome sir


----------



## gerald neel (Oct 17, 2021)

i have the same problem ,but mine acts like it wont to lift 1 side but wont and the 3pt is not working, steering is hard, but i do know the hyd fluid is milky, from prev,owner


----------

